#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Problemas com Post duplicado

## MarcusMaciel

Senhores,

Fui informado pelo @*JonasMT*, sobre um erro de mensagem duplicada que pede para que aguarde 60 segundos, porém o post é enviado de toda forma. Gostaria de confirmar se este erro também está afetando os senhores.

Obrigado,

----------


## MarcusMaciel

aparentemente o problema ocorre com a resposta rapida.

----------


## FabricioViana

testando resposta rápida

----------


## FabricioViana

Foi rapidinho.

O que notei esses dia, Marcus, é que quando clico em "novos posts" aparece uma mensagem pedindo para eu aguardar:

"Sua pesquisa está em andamento e você será encaminhado aos resultados num momento. Obrigado por sua paciência"

Antes essa mensagem quase não aparecia, era muito rápida. Agora ela aparece e fica uns segundos.

Na hora da resposta rápida também aparece uma mensagem, que antes era tão rápido que não dava para ver.

Foi algo que percebi esses dias.
Abraço
Fabricio

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Sim , eu coloquei essa mensagem devido a um bug com anexos / imagens pra resposta rapidas e tambem percebi que outroa locais poderiam ser afetados.

Mas eu gostaria de saber se no geral quebrou algo

----------


## JonasMT

@*MarcusMaciel* em grande parte acontece quando cito algum user

edit acabo de acontecer kkkkkk segue print

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*JonasMT*, que coisa bizarra. isso não acontece comigo.

Qual navegador , versão e sistema operacional você usa ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*JonasMT*, que coisa bizarra. isso não acontece comigo.

Qual navegador , versão e sistema operacional você usa ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

OPa aconteceu!!!!! que BUG escroto hahahahaa.

Achei o problema. o AJAX faz um retry antes de receber a resposta e a mensagem sai duplicada, logo O sistema do under não deixa fazer o envio.

Retirei a pagina de redirect, porém não sei uma forma de impedir o retry do ajax  :Frown:

----------


## JonasMT

Viu to falando que é sinistro kkk hora acontece hora nao.

Estou usando windows 7 64 chrome ip publico dinamico, bgp com apenas uma operadora. 

Acontece com ou sem speedr ativo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

é a caca é realmente no ajax e apenas afeta resposta rápida.

tenho 2 opções por agora , 1 remover a resposta rápida , 2 ignorar o problema.

Acho que vou ignorar o problema a não ser que esteja causando grandes problemas.

----------


## JonasMT

ta causando problema nao, só avisei pra ficar ciente mesmo!

Pelo que pude perceber é só nao citar ninguem em respostas rapida que nao acontece.

----------


## uesleycorrea

Aconteceu comigo também.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

comigo já aconteceu, acredito que é por conta de algum erro no(s) servidor(es) e também nas redes sociais. Podia acontecer com ligação de telefone(não cobrar) kkkkk mas até o momento não vi acontecer a não ser por decisão judicial.

----------


## 1929

Quando eu usava adsl + dedicado eu notava algum retardo aqui. E daí se clicava novamente algumas vezes duplicava, outras vinha uma mensagem dizendo que já havia sido postado nos últimos segundos ou coisa parecida.

Depois sem balance, isso parou de acontecer... Agora se o Marcus encontrou retardo na outra ponta, nos servidores do Under, pode acontecer do usuário como não obteve resposta, clicar novamente em enviar e daí repetir. 
Poderia ser isso Marcus?

Eu digo isso porque não é com todo mundo que acontece. Se fosse algo relacionado com configuração isso se repetiria sistematicamente

----------


## JonasMT

Só clico uma unica vez, tenho dedicado e bgp, nada de load. Entao é problema "sim" no forum como proprio marcus relato.

Basta voce citar alguem nos comentarios rapidos que acontece com uma frequencia enorme!

----------


## 1929

> Só clico uma unica vez, tenho dedicado e bgp, nada de load. Entao é problema "sim" no forum como proprio marcus relato.
> 
> Basta voce citar alguem nos comentarios rapidos que acontece com uma frequencia enorme!


Jonas, me perdoe por eu não ter tido mais sensibilidade. Não queria de maneira nenhuma colocar a culpa em alguém.

No meu caso algum tempo atrás era latência local... e durante este tempo vi outros casos que me pareceram semelhantes.
Bastava ver a hora da postagem para identificar que era involuntário.

Porém agora isto se avolumou e deve mesmo ser outro problema.

Eu vi que o Marcus identificou problemas com o ajax. Eu fico com uma curiosidade porque acontece de uma forma casual e não permanente em todas as postagens.

Mas com calma o Marcus vai descobrir o que é.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Carlos , eu ja descobri o problema e no ajax mesmo. Se o servidor responde rapido tudo bem, se atrasa um pouco devido a carga por exemplo o ajax faz um retry antes de receber a resposta e dai vem o post duplicado.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Como nao esta causando nenhum problema grave estou deixando rolar, mas eu concordo que é chato

----------


## 1929

> Carlos , eu ja descobri o problema e no ajax mesmo. Se o servidor responde rapido tudo bem, se atrasa um pouco devido a carga por exemplo o ajax faz um retry antes de receber a resposta e dai vem o post duplicado.


Muito parecido com o que acontecia aqui. Só que agora é na outra ponta, hehehe 
E isto explica porque não é toda hora.

----------


## 1929

Marcus, será que seria só demora do Ajax? 
Olhe este post, levou 4 minutos entre as duas postagens iguais.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181520

Editando: Pelo visto aqui não foi culpa do servidor... Foi feita realmente duas postagens. 
Agora a dúvida: foi duas postagens porque o servidor demorou a retornar e o usuário pensou que não tinha ido e fez outra postagem? 
Ou foi o link/navegador dele que deram problemas?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

A mensagem é diferente o cara postou 2x mesmo

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acho que ele quis corrigir e nao sabe deletar a anterior ou algo do tipo

----------


## 1929

isso mesmo, duas postagens, pois o texto é ligeiramente diferente.... Eu tinha editado e ressaltado isso.
Seria bom se o @*fernandodiesel* nos contasse se foi por engano ou se realmente demorou para aparecer para ele o post.
Se ele tem um link complicado pode ocorrer de não atualizar a página e ele ter pensado que o post não tinha ido e fez novamente a postagem.

Mas com certeza neste caso não é culpa do Ajax.

----------


## fernandodiesel

Bom dia pessoal, assim que digitei minha postagem cliquei em "Postar", a página acabou voltando para o tópico em questão, mas não apareceu minha postagem. Então digitei novamente e cliquei em postar, foi ai que apareceu duas postagens.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pessoal, fiz algumas modificações no sistema. Vamos ver se essas modificações irão ajudar.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

alguem teve problemas recentemente ?

----------


## 1929

Marcus, teria como voce investigar por aí se este caso foi intenção do usuário em duplicar ( o que acho pouco provável) ou foi algum retardo que causou a duplicação?

Depois dá ultima alteração não tinha ainda aparecido post duplicado... mas este último tem 10minutos de diferença... 

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181591

----------

